# Female competition coaches



## girlwithmuscle (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey all,

I wondered if anyone could give any insight into who they think are some great UK coaches/athletes who coach females wanting to compete and can talk openly about assistance also? I still feel that it's still left in the dark about coaches having female clients on assistance looking around social media, whilst for men I think it is being spoken about more to help others.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

girlwithmuscle said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I wondered if anyone could give any insight into who they think are some great UK coaches/athletes who coach females wanting to compete and can talk openly about assistance also? I still feel that it's still left in the dark about coaches having female clients on assistance looking around social media, whilst for men I think it is being spoken about more to help others.


 There are many that will openly talk and advise although only a few who know what they are doing, along with myself you have coaches on IG like coachjmchale (Josh), cdecon (Con) we have all worked/working with both natural and enhanced female clients at a high level.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

girlwithmuscle said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I wondered if anyone could give any insight into who they think are some great UK coaches/athletes who coach females wanting to compete and can talk openly about assistance also? I still feel that it's still left in the dark about coaches having female clients on assistance looking around social media, whilst for men I think it is being spoken about more to help others.


 Look up trainedbyjp


----------



## girlwithmuscle (Jun 10, 2020)

Thankyou both


----------

